# Tornado For Black Tank



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

I have been reading about the black tank cleaner--The Tornado. We had one put on our new 32 BHDS. I read the paperwork that said you empty the black tank--Leave the tank open and turn it on. I was confused as people have been writing about the "overflow" from walking away and the water backs up into the camper. Yikes! I went to the dealer to check on some work that they had done and asked to help clarify how to use it. They said the same as the paperwork--you leave the door open and run it. They aim the Tornado toward the sensors to help clean it. I also have read about adding Liquid Calgon and laundry detergent along with your tank chemicals. That keeps things from sticking and the wash should clean up anything else. No chance of having dirty water blessing the floors of the camper this way.

Hope this keeps anyone else from such a dirty situation..........


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I just had one installed also.....looking forward to not having to use that darn wand anymore. I think they say to leave the tank open to avoind the overflow problem that is inevitable when breaking camp with all that you are doing at one time. I have talked to people that have them and like to leave the valve closed and keep an eye on it.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Here's my procedure: Dump tank, turn on Tornado run for a while, shut valve and keep Tornado on for a while, dump tank. Repeat until things are clean enough for you!

Walter


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

hyewalt34 said:


> Here's my procedure: Dump tank, turn on Tornado run for a while, shut valve and keep Tornado on for a while, dump tank. Repeat until things are clean enough for you!
> 
> Walter


That's my pattern too. I know they don't recommend it, so if I ever do get distracted, it is MY fault, not theirs!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

mmblantz said:


> I just had one installed also.....looking forward to not having to use that darn wand anymore. I think they say to leave the tank open to avoind the overflow problem that is inevitable when breaking camp with all that you are doing at one time. I have talked to people that have them and like to leave the valve closed and keep an eye on it.


Don't throw that wand away just yet ...

I have virtually every Black Tank cleaning device known to man -- Tornado, Flush King, Calgon, etc....

But once every three months (or about 6 times out camping) I drop that wand in to give it a really good cleaning -- NOTHING at all touches the power and cleaning ability of the wand -- luckily for me the bathroom is right next to the door so I don't have to drag hoses all over the place -- but although i praise what the FLUSHKING, and Tornado, and yada yada yada can all do -- its the wand thats the bings the Thermo-Nucleaur equivalent to cleaning the tank...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On my 28, I used to be able to tell when the Tornado went under water







, can t hear the difference on this trailer. I dump the tank, close vavle, go sit by the sending unit lights and keep hitting button until it reads 3/4 and then go open vavle again.

Its just the same as filling your house steam furnace boiler with water, NEVER leave or do anything else when the water is filling or you will have a mess.









John


----------

